# Other > Fun and games >  Handing in your cool badge

## Suzi

I listen to Absolute Radio and they have a feature called "Hand in your cool badge" which always makes us laugh. The idea is that you own up to saying something or doing something that immediately makes you uncool so you have to virtually hand in your cool badge.. 

Today I was in Sainsburys with Marc and we'd just picked up the breakfast biscuits the kids like and I said, "it's ok I don't want any as I'm loving how satisfying my porridge is in the mornings."
We were then at the checkout and they had trolley box bags and I picked one up and said "Ooh this would be perfect for my Crochet Along project" Marc just looked at me, hung his head and shaked it muttering "oh dear......"

I hand in my cool badge of the day...

----------

Paula (16-01-19)

----------


## Paula

Oh this challenge should be easy - i am the least cool person ever!

Watch this space  :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

I like rocks. I have a jar full of rocks from the beach, and probably enough to fill another jar...

----------


## OldMike

Crochet is cool who would dare to imply anything different  :O:

----------

Suzi (16-01-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I don't think I would even know where to start!!!
As my kids would say.... take your pick.

----------


## Suzi

It's just the little random things you do/say/buy and it's just really uncool...

----------


## Jaquaia

I got excited over having a red highlighter...

----------


## Suzi

See I totally get that, but I know others would agree for you to hand in your cool badge..

I got excited over stitch markers....

----------


## Jarre

I can't stop and look at a building without saying "it would be better if they did this"

----------


## Suzi

Lol... I've just got really excited about the fact that I've been able to pay my parking fine.......

----------


## Stella180

I take my mail to the bathroom and open it on the toilet.

----------

